# Pot Bellied Pig in Labor



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi all 
This is Sadie's first farrowing and my first time experiencing one. My pig has been in labor for about 10 hours now and I am a little worried. I had to coach my daughter with assisting the first baby that was breech, my hands are to big. She had two more right after that one and now it has been 6 hours and she has been pushing off and on and nothing. There is no babies in the birth canal but there is active movement from the piglets in her stomach. Does any one know anything I can do to help her with this difficult delivery.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

We got the last piglet out and she is passing the afterbirth. Yay!!! Wow this was so much harder then assisting my goats.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Good job! I'm glad you were able to get the last baby out. They look so cute with their little tails.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything worked out.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you all, she has had a few more with the afterbirth so now we have 6. I will update with pics when I am sure she is finished.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like pigs are a bit different than goats with giving birth. Good luck and I hope they all do well for you.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. She ended up having 7 piglets and is now taking a much needed rest. All 7 are nursing and active. Here they all are.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Hard work, giving birth and being born!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable, congratulations. Are you going to sell them?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> They are adorable, congratulations. Are you going to sell them?


Yes we are. The boar she was bred to is a Juliana so they should be smaller then Sadie. To bad none of them got his spots. They are all still very cute though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

We need updated pics of the cutie pies! Can you tell if they're boys or girls?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Updated pics


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

The first pic is the runt and she was never able to nurse so we have been feeding her. She is half the size of the others. If she continues to do well we will keep her. Our boar will be casterated and we will not breed again due to the complications Sadie had. Sadie had 4 boys and 4 girls. One girl was stillborn I think from the long labor. She was the last one born. Here is a pic of Sadie the day she moved them to her favorite bed. I think it is their favorite now too.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They've all grown so much! I'd love a little piglet


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Sooooo cute! I've been thinking of getting a pig or too!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My experience with Sadie and Prince Julian my boar has been great. Pigs are so smart and wonderful to have around. Sadie is just like a dog. She is house trained and goes out the back door and outside to potty. The piglets are already starting to use a litter box some more then others. Prince Julian loves to roll over and have his belly scratched. I would definatley say if you want a pig or two you should go for it. I will be selling mine but I am pretty far from you guys. I am sure there is cute piggy's by you guys.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh WOW!!! Are.those not about the cutest things ever!!!! I'm not a big pig fan and even I'm thinking about coming and stealing one late at night lol. A big congrats!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Look how big they have gotten. 2 more weeks and they will go to new homes. Sadie has done an amazing job with them.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Last one is Pip the baby who never nursed. She is nice and strong and healthy now but still insists on being fed from a bowl.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! They've gotten so big! They look great. If you were closer, I'd be really tempted to take one home.


----------

